# Favoured Model Car for Dubai



## sece11 (Jul 14, 2013)

looking to go with Audi or Mercedes as choice of European, or go the whole hog and get some American muscle - Dodge / Chevy....

whats everyones favourite? and Rent / Buy?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a BMW ///M5 as my Euro car and an SRT-10 Dodge Ram as my American Muscle. Love them both 

For extra fun, Kawasaki ZX-6R and Yamaha GP1200R


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

How did the skype interview go for the job ?
Shall we also choose the model of the car for you ?


----------



## sece11 (Jul 14, 2013)

INFAMOUS said:


> I have a BMW ///M5 as my Euro car and an SRT-10 Dodge Ram as my American Muscle. Love them both
> 
> For extra fun, Kawasaki ZX-6R and Yamaha GP1200R



all 4 please - which M5?- current dream car from E39 onwards - had a 540 a few years back...and the dodge...mmmm just been on their UAE website - would love a Challenger SRT8.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL you may drool then,

I have a 2003 Hamann e39M5 with an Rk Stage II supercharger


----------



## sece11 (Jul 14, 2013)

superb - love it - whats that giving out with the 'charger' fitted.....stock isnt good enough?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Stock is never enough  I am making around 600+hp - 520whp.... Currently working on a built block, cams and turning up the boost to 20psi for upwards of 1000hp. I actually just sold the supercharger off of my SRT-10 and actually have a Turbo S1000RR BMW motorcycle making 350hp back in the USA.... Speed freak I am.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

@Infamous - I will DM you. Need some advice on whether to bring my little car (see attached pics) over to UAE in 4 weeks. Was thinking of selling it here in US but it was pretty customized so I thought I'd enjoy it there for a little while and then sell it. Was curious on your take? Will exchange DM if easier.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Desert_Fever said:


> @Infamous - I will DM you. Need some advice on whether to bring my little car (see attached pics) over to UAE in 4 weeks. Was thinking of selling it here in US but it was pretty customized so I thought I'd enjoy it there for a little while and then sell it. Was curious on your take? Will exchange DM if easier.


Sorry to butt-in, but does that thing come with a utility belt and damsel in distress ?


p.s: meant to be a compliment ... looks pretty sick ..


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Sorry to butt-in, but does that thing come with a utility belt and damsel in distress ?
> 
> 
> p.s: meant to be a compliment ... looks pretty sick ..


Thanks. This thing sets off people flocking with their phones. I often see people in my rear view mirror taking pics. It's pretty quick as well  But wondering if there is a markerplace for this in UAE to sell.... I know people like these types of cars out there.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't have any experience in the auto business. But I can certainly tell you, if there's any place you would be able to sell that thing, and possibly get crazy money too, it would be here. Just park it in front of the malls and open the damn doors... soon enough you'll have guys walking up and asking to buy it lol ... plenty of people out here looking for fast, custom, aftermarket cars (with ridiculous spending habits I might add)..


----------



## More Maple Syrup (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice cars!


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

saraswat said:


> I don't have any experience in the auto business. But I can certainly tell you, if there's any place you would be able to sell that thing, and possibly get crazy money too, it would be here. Just park it in front of the malls and open the damn doors... soon enough you'll have guys walking up and asking to buy it lol ... plenty of people out here looking for fast, custom, aftermarket cars (with ridiculous spending habits I might add)..


I agree. I dont have any experience in the automotive industry as such but I am a car and bike nut and like to keep myself up to speed on the market.

You only have to pick up autotrader AE from any store and compare the contents to the same publication back in the UK

Pages and pages of Ferraris, Lambos, and other high end cars. Yet when it comes to the cheaper family hatchback there are hardly any.

I think the moral of the story is supply and demand, over here there is definitely the demand!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You folks are all over your minds, best car in the UAE is STILL this one:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> You folks are all over your minds, best car in the UAE is STILL this one:


Uhh... which one Canuck ? Still waiting on an image :tongue1:


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

saraswat said:


> Uhh... which one Canuck ? Still waiting on an image :tongue1:


Not sure why it did not load, it was a beetle cambriolet limited edition 1971


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Everything I've driven that's non-Japanese has ultimately broke down. Some of the Japanese stuff has too, but no where near as many.

Stick to the Nips.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Desert_Fever said:


> Thanks. This thing sets off people flocking with their phones. I often see people in my rear view mirror taking pics. It's pretty quick as well  But wondering if there is a markerplace for this in UAE to sell.... I know people like these types of cars out there.


My 2 cents is I would guess there probably is. Generally, I have seen little evidence of a modification culture here. Again, it's the issue of people hugging their warranties. Even my aftermarket exhaust gets a lot more attention here than it did in the US because such mods aren't so common. However, even if that may be true generally, I could imagine your car appealing to a niche market. 

Besides which I think you would enjoy your car here. The speed limits here aren't absurdly fast but they are that much faster than the US that is it less frustrating. It's nice being able to legally do a decent 75 mph to the office every day.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I have imported many cars, it's all in what you bring here and how tasteful it is modified. The modified culture in terms of cars here in general is comparable to those that accessorize their cars at Autozone in the US! Very cheap/rice/1990's with neon lights, chrome badges, 16" wheels etc. 

There is definitely a market for high horse power US cars here and if they have clean history and modified well they definitely catch the eyes of others and in most cases more so than a Ferrari etc. My SRT-10 Ram truck, every time I am out someone is taking pictures next to it, asking if its for sale, I even have had the police stop and ask questions of interest and not because of how loud my exhaust is etc. 

Don't expect to just sell it right away, there are just as many dreamers and tire kickers but definitely more people with more money willing to pay a premium knowing they can't build the same car for the money by the time they research, buy, import, install all the parts etc. DIY culture here does not exist, people like to buy things complete. 

I would say bring it, enjoy it and wait until someone offers you a good $ for it


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ +1 ^^


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> I have imported many cars, it's all in what you bring here and how tasteful it is modified. The modified culture in terms of cars here in general is comparable to those that accessorize their cars at Autozone in the US! Very cheap/rice/1990's with neon lights, chrome badges, 16" wheels etc.
> 
> There is definitely a market for high horse power US cars here and if they have clean history and modified well they definitely catch the eyes of others and in most cases more so than a Ferrari etc. My SRT-10 Ram truck, every time I am out someone is taking pictures next to it, asking if its for sale, I even have had the police stop and ask questions of interest and not because of how loud my exhaust is etc.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was talking more about higher end mods. I wasn't thinking so much bolt on Autozone bling, but rather the kind of stuff you'd see done by a US performance shop. I'm told this is often more of a problem with warranties here than in the US, but it depends on dealer (each of which has pretty much a brand monopoly). 

Not that my car is all that modified - mainly a catback exhaust, IPD plenum and GT3 throttle body, short shifter. Nothing visible (but it's audible).

Mind you, the main compliment I get on my car is from valets. They always give me a thumbs up just because it's a manual.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I am talking about high end modifications as well ... I am saying there is a market for it its just not as big as in the USA and that here you will see lots of Autozone types before anything else. A high end modified American car in Dubai is like seeing a Ferrari in North America, turns heads, impresses etc. 

The problem here is not so much the warranty but the RTA... In many cases you need to either Wasta your RTA inspection or remove/re-install the obvious components once a year or go through the head aches of RTA approvals... Ask me how I know this as I have added forced induction on all my vehicles here!


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> I am talking about high end modifications as well ... I am saying there is a market for it its just not as big as in the USA and that here you will see lots of Autozone types before anything else. A high end modified American car in Dubai is like seeing a Ferrari in North America, turns heads, impresses etc.
> 
> The problem here is not so much the warranty but the RTA... In many cases you need to either Wasta your RTA inspection or remove/re-install the obvious components once a year or go through the head aches of RTA approvals... Ask me how I know this as I have added forced induction on all my vehicles here!


I think we agree. I'm not surprised to hear that about the RTA. I've heard the same thing particularly with respect to tints.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Simey said:


> Yeah, I was talking more about higher end mods. I wasn't thinking so much bolt on Autozone bling, but rather the kind of stuff you'd see done by a US performance shop. I'm told this is often more of a problem with warranties here than in the US, but it depends on dealer (each of which has pretty much a brand monopoly).
> 
> Not that my car is all that modified - mainly a catback exhaust, IPD plenum and GT3 throttle body, short shifter. Nothing visible (but it's audible).
> 
> Mind you, the main compliment I get on my car is from valets. They always give me a thumbs up just because it's a manual.


With those mods .. sounds like a P-car with a pair of snails ... yes?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Since all y'all seem to be car enthusiasts ... perhaps someone should organize a coffee /lunch and drive meet ...


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Saint Ari said:


> With those mods .. sounds like a P-car with a pair of snails ... yes?


Yes, a Cayman S. 

Snails?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Simey said:


> Yes, a Cayman S.
> 
> Snails?


The holy grail of forced induction ...


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Saint Ari said:


> The holy grail of forced induction ...


No, mine is NA. TPC Racing does a couple of generally well regarded turbo kits for the Cayman S but after visiting their shop I decided to hold off. Just opening up the airways did quite a lot to improve the power band anyway.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

One thing the P-cars are missing in this country ... remote start ... it does wonders.

Got a Europipe from TPC racing a while back. Why did you ohld off on the turbo kits?

So who's organizing the car enthusiast event?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

INFAMOUS said:


> LOL you may drool then,
> 
> I have a 2003 Hamann e39M5 with an Rk Stage II supercharger


That's really purdy ...


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Saint Ari said:


> Got a Europipe from TPC racing a while back. Why did you ohld off on the turbo kits?


There were a few reasons. After much reflection, I concluded that I would rarely be able to use the extra power on Virginia roads. It's not a track car and I don't like to street race. So given that there didn't seem a compelling reason to spend the money and add strain to an engine that wasn't designed for it. 

Also, the thing that makes a Cayman great is its handling. On paper my car has about the same performance as a 964 turbo but I've been on many fun runs in the twisties where I have had no difficulty keeping up with much more powerful cars (such as recent year GT3s etc). 

The extra power would be more usable in the UAE but there are some people in the region who notoriously have had problems with the TPC kit. It's one thing to have an issue when you live 50 miles from the manufacturer, quite another when it is 7000. 

I'd be up for a group meet.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

^^^ Sendin PM


----------



## cwarda (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone recommend a good place to lease a Merc for a year ?


----------



## sece11 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi all, just had a quick visit to Dubai with my wife - 20th Wedding anniversay - had a great time....wanted to 'try out' driving so hired a motor from the hotel (have been offered the job so starting end October) - take a look - I wouldn't buy one but it was quite fun for the day - got a lot nervy with the local driving standards though - I thought the Rhondda driving was bad!








[/URL]


----------

